# Snake Boots



## Washington95 (Aug 30, 2010)

OK fellas, save me some time here.

I need some snake boots, but I don't want those with molded soles.  I've had some molded sole boots soles disintegrate after 4-5 years or less.  Want something that the soles/heels can be replaced on -- like shoes/boots used to be.

Snake boots should last a lifetime, or nearly, with maybe sole/heel replacement or two, but I don't think the molded sole boots are designed to last.  I had pair of boots I liked so well I bought a spare pair and put them up for 3-4 years.  When I took them out, wore them a few days, the heel literally came apart.  Georgia Boot.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 30, 2010)

I know...molded sole....

Danner Pronghorns.  If they do wear out, you can send them back to Danner to have them "Reconditioned."  Check out their website and they'll have the specifics on them.

Also, you can find them for around $185 or so brand new..just search amazon.   I've had mine for 2 years now and love them.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Aug 30, 2010)

Chippewa makes snake boots that appear to be what you're looking for.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Aug 30, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> I know...molded sole....
> 
> Danner Pronghorns.  If they do wear out, you can send them back to Danner to have them "Reconditioned."  Check out their website and they'll have the specifics on them.
> 
> Also, you can find them for around $185 or so brand new..just search amazon.   I've had mine for 2 years now and love them.



X2...Best boot I have ever put my number 12's in. Comfortable, dry, waterproof, worth every penny!


----------



## HALOJmpr (Aug 30, 2010)

Search the forum there's a link for danners for $158    they just didn't have my size 13


----------



## kaslumber (Sep 1, 2010)

*Sake boots*

Sent you a link.


----------



## gcs (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm looking for a pair of Danners snake boots, but I can't find anybody that has any in stock. I've tried to order online but everybody say's they will ship direct form the manufacture and they are on backorder. Anybody in north Ga. got these boots in stock? Need size 13 wide.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 17, 2010)

Russell

www.russellmoccasin.com


----------

